# The Trouble with Green Tea



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2008)

> *The Trouble with Green Tea*
> http://www.realage.com/ct/tips/5248
> Did you know that most of the free-radical fighters in green tea never make it to your bloodstream? But there's a solution.
> To get a better grasp on the healthy catechins in your green tea, flavor your cuppa with a squeeze of citrus juice.
> ...


I love green tea and try to drink a 16 oz bottle of it once a week (arizona brand green tea with ginsing or the wonderfully flavored Pomergrante). Since I take Vitamin C each day at least I know this is going to help.  

Any of you Green Tea lovers? Do you like it hot or cold or both? How long you been drinking it. Did you start drinking it before/after starting MA?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I love green tea and try to drink a 16 oz bottle of it once a week (arizona brand green tea with ginsing or the wonderfully flavored Pomergrante). Since I take Vitamin C each day at least I know this is going to help.
> 
> Any of you Green Tea lovers? Do you like it hot or cold or both? How long you been drinking it. Did you start drinking it before/after starting MA?


 
Hot, unflavored, unsweetened, Chinese green tea and many times chinese style too. And I started drinking it after I started MA but then I started MA in the early 70s so I started drinking a lot of things after I go into MA


----------



## fireman00 (Mar 14, 2008)

I drink about 40 oz a day - you need to drink quite a bit to get the benefits.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 14, 2008)

I love Green tea my teacher said drink Gun powder Greent tea and Dragon well Green tea. My wife being from Japan I drink Bancha or Matcha as well as other highly graded Green tea. Its going to be tough drinking it with some flavoring.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 14, 2008)

My mom is Japanese so I grew up with it in the house but really didn't start drinking it regularly until about 5 years go.  Now I have a cup daily, always hot and unsweetened, though the tea I use for drinking is flavoured with a bit of ginger.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2008)

I love green tea and we are lucky in Michigan to have a Japanese Cultural Center that has the absolute best.  When not getting some there I just have some that I bought at a store. 

Saginaw Japanese Cultural Center:
http://www.japaneseculturalcenter.org/OurNonProfit.asp


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2008)

That is the only Tea I will drink.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2008)

I prefer white tea - naturally sweeter, supposedly higher in antioxidants (which, apparently, never make it to your bloodstream) and just a better flavor.


----------



## tellner (Mar 14, 2008)

Sometimes green, sometimes red or black. White has such a "delicate" and "refined" flavor that it's like drinking hot water homeopathically treated with grass. Emperor's new clothes and all that.

I like the Arizona one with ginseng and honey, but with a little jiggery-pokery you can make a really good taste-alike for a fraction of the cost.

My favorite is the Tanzanian grocery store tea "African Pride". It's hard to find in North America. Most of the exports go into Irish Breakfast blends. I finally found a place in Canada called African Treasures which sells it and a few Tanzanian and Kenyan Estate teas. The best thing about it is the really low tannin level. You can brew it strong enough to lift bricks, and it doesn't stew.

The only one I can't stand is Lapsang Souchong. It's like someone let the tea rot and then ran it through a barbecue smoker. 

Portland is a very beverage-friendly city. First microbrews, then espresso, then tea and now microdistilling. There are two very nice tea-houses in the neighborhood and others like The Tao of Tea a short drive away.


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Mar 23, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I love green tea and try to drink a 16 oz bottle of it once a week (arizona brand green tea with ginsing or the wonderfully flavored Pomergrante). Since I take Vitamin C each day at least I know this is going to help.
> 
> Any of you Green Tea lovers? Do you like it hot or cold or both? How long you been drinking it. Did you start drinking it before/after starting MA?



I actually started today (so, yes after I started with Martial Arts.)


----------



## Hawke (Mar 24, 2008)

I drink longjing (long ching) a high grade Chinese green tea.

I also drink gyokuro a high grade Japanese green tea.

You can taste the difference between the different types of green teas.

You can order these teas at:
http://www.chadotea.com/


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 24, 2008)

I like green tea and white tea. I order my green tea online, as like Hawke  stated, there is a difference in the way green teas taste and I found a Chinese green tea online that I like hot and unsweetened. I also take a green tea supplement in the form of capsules.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2008)

OK A moment to brag and play on my familial ties to China.

I get my green tea directly form Beijing.... for free. 

OK I await my much deserved beating for that statement&#8230; but I just HAD to do it :uhyeah:

On occasion I will admit I do buy various types of tea in Chinatown but not often.


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 24, 2008)

For store-bought, cheap American stuff, I like Tetley brand Green tea - NOT because the tea is so much better, but because the BAGS are so much better.  I brew green tea by the gallon almost every day, and I have never had one of the Tetley bags burst open.  I have had every other major store brand tea bag break open.  Also, the Tetley bags have no staples, papers, or string (all of which I can taste in the tea for other bags).

Yes, being an Amerian "Tea Neanderthal", I then cool the entire pot and drink it cold/iced.  For flavoring, I will add just a bit (about 3 tablespoons to the gallon) of any Welch's frozen juice concentrate (readily available with kids in the house).  This adds that bit of vitamin C for absorption, and a whole variety of flavor.  I particularly like adding Raspberry Cranberry, Cranberry, or Passion Fruit, although Apple, Apple/Grape, CranApple, etc. all work well.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 24, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK A moment to brag and play on my familial ties to China.
> 
> I get my green tea directly form Beijing.... for free.
> 
> ...




:whip:   

Lucky.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 26, 2008)

> Hot, unflavored, unsweetened, Chinese green tea and many times chinese style too.



That is the best way!  Au natural!


----------

